# Basic Show Question



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

All goldens are shown in the same ring. While dogs of this color are somewhat outside of the color variation set by our standard, they can compete. If you desire to be successful you would have to know what judges would or wouldn't put up a dog of this color. Another important point is the dog would have to be of very good quality to be successful. Was the dog sold as show quality? Just out of curiosity do you know the pedigree?

I would also recommend not referring to the dog as English Cream as the color has no bearing on whether the dog is from overseas lines(and many people now have a negative perception of this term). You will find quite a bit of color variation in Europe, by no means is Cream the desired color over another.


----------



## dlarsen14 (Apr 27, 2009)

Doolin- thanks for the reply, good information. I'm not sure if the dog was sold as a pet or not. This breeder does show and from what I know has been successful. I know the dog has foreign lines in his pedigree a few generations back, England and Poland I believe. We have a local show this weekend so I plan to take my friend up and show him around. 

I have a foreign boxer with natural ears so I know about the uphill battle it can be showing a dog of a different style.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Best thing your friend could probably do is look at the breed standard for the golden retriever and read it carefully. It will probably answer a lot of basic questions.
If you have any specific breed standard questions, there are some incredibly knowledgeable and helpful people on this forum. We probably won't even hold it against you that you're Joe Boxer, LOL.


----------

